# City Brand Index



## CityLife (Aug 21, 2002)

City Brand Index

At www.citybrandsindex.com there is a list which measures the brand identity of cities.
The list is made by the following properties:



> *The Presence*
> This point of the City Brands Hexagon is all about the city’s international status and standing. In this section, we ask
> how familiar people are with each of the 30 cities in the survey, whether they have actually visited them or not, and
> ask what the cities are famous for. We also ask whether each city has made an important contribution to the world
> ...


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks like a pretty weird list to me. Not at all what I'd expect.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Sydney at 3?
Rome at 4?
Lagos at 30?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

It seems like they have just picked out 30 different cities and ranked them. Seems somewhat strange that Lagos would have a better "brand" than Chicago or Bangkok, for example. A lot of cities are left out.


----------



## McPatch (Aug 19, 2005)

Ja kerel is't nu waar of ni?
want de geloofwaardigheidscoefficient van de resultaten is eerder aan de lage kant


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

this list is trash sorry. NYC so low? No Chicago?! Lagos and Jo'Burg higher than Chicago?


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Stockholm below Milan and Brussels?
Prague over Hong Kong and Singapore?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> this list is trash sorry. NYC so low? No Chicago?! Lagos and Jo'Burg higher than Chicago?


Yes it's a trash list. A lot of cities are missing.

However, Chicago hasn't exactly the best brand, at least not outside the US. It's rarely spoken of elsewhere, but it definately belong on that list, at least above Lagos!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> No Chicago?! Lagos and Jo'Burg higher than Chicago?


But it doesn't mean Lagos and Jo'Burg are higher than Chicago, it only means Chicago and many other cities aren't in the list. They probably had too little money for a larger survey.


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

Microsoft, Starbucks and Boeing...B.F.D. I looked at your reqs and the link, definately number one in arbitrary classifications! Non-sequitors are the lifesblood of pointless discussion.


----------



## pricemazda (Feb 14, 2004)

thats company brands, this is about a city as a brand, so Paris as romance, Rome as the Eternal City, Chicago doesn't have a great brand but i would agree Lagos surely doesn't even have a brand. But maybe we are looking at this from a western-centric view, who knows maybe in Africa Lagos has a big brand identification.


----------



## Saskaton (Jan 17, 2003)

barcelona nº5????? wowwwww


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

How cool.Sydney number 3.Yes its a well known city but ahead of New York or Rome? hmmmmm.

I would put Sydney in the top ten for sure but not number 3


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

yes the list is a bit shit or it's very biased towards western cities.

like the top cities in asia, tokyo, hk, sing, bejing are ranked 19th, 21st, 22th and 24th respectively.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I think the list is relatively fine, if we considered that only those 30 cities have been ranked.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

That ranking list is pathetic! :lock:


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah, this is just a list of 30 cities, not necessarily the top 30.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

and where is frankfurt?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

HelloMoto163 said:


> and where is frankfurt?


If you read the previous responses and the original text you would understand that they just choose 30 cities to ask people about. They then ranked those 30 cities. I think if they asked people to rank 300 cities they would have trouble finding people to do the survey.


----------



## ParraMan (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Spot on. 

I'm a little surprised by the relative rankings of some cities on the list, it would be interesting to know who the participants were.


----------

